# LaunchBox (The Best Emu till date)



## Zangetsu (May 14, 2021)

This is it!
The best emulator for your PC to enjoy all the childhood arcade games 

*www.launchbox-app.com/


----------



## Desmond (May 14, 2021)

Seems like it relies on external emulators to work. Why not just use the emulators directly?

I see something like this being useful with TV-boxes or Raspberry Pis but not so much for desktops/laptops.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 14, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Seems like it relies on external emulators to work. Why not just use the emulators directly?
> 
> I see something like this being useful with TV-boxes or Raspberry Pis but not so much for desktops/laptops.


Its like your entire library in one place. AIO GUI for playing all the game with just a click.
Desktop users can enjoy it too.


----------



## khalil1210 (May 14, 2021)

Have you tried Playnite @Zangetsu . Along with enulated games you can also import epic / gog / origin games


----------



## aby geek (May 14, 2021)

Can we play Cadillacs and dinosaurs and tekken3 ?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 15, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> Have you tried Playnite @Zangetsu . Along with enulated games you can also import epic / gog / origin games


Ya LaunchBox can also import all of these.



aby geek said:


> Can we play Cadillacs and dinosaurs and tekken3 ?



Yup. Just check the youtube videos. You can also play Nintendo, GameCube, WiiU and many more.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (May 15, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Seems like it relies on external emulators to work. Why not just use the emulators directly?
> 
> I see something like this being useful with TV-boxes or Raspberry Pis but not so much for desktops/laptops.


Yup, it does depend on them. Though I feel that it is just a launcher for the games, so you can easily launch all you emulated games from a single place.  Though, yup, when I did install this and retroarch, I myself preferred launching games from dedicated emulators rather than that interface.

PS. Bigbox for launchbox is a premium feature, so only hardcore fans will use it with TVs and home theater setups.


----------



## Desmond (May 15, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Its like your entire library in one place. AIO GUI for playing all the game with just a click.
> Desktop users can enjoy it too.


Yeah, but I almost never use Big Picture mode in Steam when on desktop. Same would be true for something like this.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (May 15, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Yeah, but I almost never use Big Picture mode in Steam when on desktop. Same would be true for something like this.


Umm.......... he didn't mention something like Big Picture mode though. Just that it aggregates all your games in one place and the fact that it provides an AIO GUI to make it easier to play games, like I said, Bigbox is a premium feature for Launchbox anyway.


----------

